# Farm Aid Concert



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it will broadcast live the 20th Anniversary Farm Aid Concert on Sunday, Sept. 18, direct from the Tweeter Center in Tinley Park, Ill. Hosted by XM's Jessie Scott, George Taylor Morris and Paul Bachmann, XM's coverage of the concert will begin at noon Eastern on X Country (XM channel 12) and XM Live (XM Channel 200).


----------

